# If you could rebuy your gear would you change anything



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 28, 2015)

I recently sold all my Canon gear with the exception of my 70-200 2.8. I was hoping to downgrade some of it since I am trying to cut back to more of a hobby rather than pursue photography professionally. I just do not have the time in my life so I got a chance to get all my money I paid for my gear and even made a little. The question is I still need a body and a mid zoom like 24-70 2.8 II and a prime. I just am torn if I should wait a few weeks or take advantage of the 1dx rebates and grab a 1dx now and the 24-70 and wait for the rest till the announcement. Either way I plan on saving some for a nice vacation with the family. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 28, 2015)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I recently sold all my Canon gear with the exception of my 70-200 2.8. I was hoping to downgrade some of it since I am trying to cut back to more of a hobby rather than pursue photography professionally. I just do not have the time in my life so I got a chance to get all my money I paid for my gear and even made a little. The question is I still need a body and a mid zoom like 24-70 2.8 II and a prime. I just am torn if I should wait a few weeks or take advantage of the 1dx rebates and grab a 1dx now and the 24-70 and wait for the rest till the announcement. Either way I plan on saving some for a nice vacation with the family. Any help would be appreciated.


I'd go for the 1D X and 24-70 II while the getting is good. They're selling for insanely good prices compared to what most of us paid and unless you need lots of pixels or a smaller camera, I don't think you'll find a better camera than the 1D X. As for primes, that's a personal one, but the rebates are good on them as well.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 28, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > I recently sold all my Canon gear with the exception of my 70-200 2.8. I was hoping to downgrade some of it since I am trying to cut back to more of a hobby rather than pursue photography professionally. I just do not have the time in my life so I got a chance to get all my money I paid for my gear and even made a little. The question is I still need a body and a mid zoom like 24-70 2.8 II and a prime. I just am torn if I should wait a few weeks or take advantage of the 1dx rebates and grab a 1dx now and the 24-70 and wait for the rest till the announcement. Either way I plan on saving some for a nice vacation with the family. Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


+1


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks. I was thinking of the 1dx which I am seeing at $5299 after rebate from adorama and the 24-70 2.8 ii for $1649. So was thinking that combo should be great. Part of me wishes I had it in me to wait till March or whenever they launch these new cameras but I have a photography agreement for my local village that I need a camera for.. Was considering the 5d3 but its hard when you shot a 1dx. The camera is just that much better. For me the cleaner files and more accurate AF.


----------



## agierke (Jan 28, 2015)

im confused a bit. in your signature it says you have the 1dx and the 24-70mm F2.8 II. are you saying that you sold those just recently and now you are looking to purchase them again?

not sure i understand the point of that.


----------



## sanj (Jan 28, 2015)

It seems like you do not need the 1dx. I think a cheaper, smaller camera will be more appropriate. Am going by "need to save money for vacation."


----------



## JClark (Jan 28, 2015)

sanj said:


> It seems like you do not need the 1dx. I think a cheaper, smaller camera will be more appropriate. Am going by "need to save money for vacation."



Agreed. It's also a physically huge camera that kills carry-on space. Beyond that, without knowing your intended usage, it's hard to give guidance.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 28, 2015)

In late 2013, I found myself exactly in this position. I had a "once in a lifetime" chance to redo my photography stuff. I decided to focus (pun intended) on quality over quantity. When rebuilding my lens kit, I am doing without lenses until I can afford to buy good ones. Also I am putting a lot more thought into the overall kit so that I can build a kit with the minimum number of lenses

Previously, when I was haphazardly building my kit, I bought what ever lens I could afford (which was not that much) without really any strategic thought about my overall kit. I ended up with a kit of a larger number of fair-good lenses which had considerable overlap... and gaps. Not a very efficient kit. 

So this time I am slowing down when it comes to buying lenses. Wait until I can afford to buy a good quality lens and then buy only those lenses that will complement the rest of the kit as a whole.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 28, 2015)

Honestly, I like my path... which is described in my signature. Sure some people would have jumped feet first into full frame, but no... I sold practically everything I bought for about the same price I originally paid for it save for the 60d. 

It also afforded me the opportunity to understand which are good lenses, where their strong points are, and their limitations. I'm more than happy with the struggle before bliss.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jan 28, 2015)

Not really.
I propably wouldn't have started with 60D now, but "all" Crop-Decisions (Tokina 11-16 and 28 1.8) are sold today anyway, so I wouldnt "loose" money to upgrade - but it wasn't such a big deal for me. I didn't invest in EF-S, only the Tokina, which I also use for 5D3 at the first time at 16mm only.
Today I am happy with my current lens setup, maybe I would add something in the future (50 IS, 85 IS)...

And I am happy with Canon, really. I wouldnt change to Nikon. They made great stuff, yes. But I like the 35 IS and 17 TS-E very very much.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 28, 2015)

agierke said:


> im confused a bit. in your signature it says you have the 1dx and the 24-70mm F2.8 II. are you saying that you sold those just recently and now you are looking to purchase them again?
> 
> not sure i understand the point of that.



Sorry to not be very clear. I had someone interested in one body and some lenses but they made a good offer for all of it and since I can replace the 1dx for what I sold it for and got all my original investment with no loss I took the chance to decide. I wanted to wait till they announce the new cameras but realized I cannot live with a camera. So am torn on whether to reinvest it back with the 1d or a 5d till they announce and save some of the money. The situation came so fast that I really did not have time to think in detail.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 28, 2015)

JClark said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like you do not need the 1dx. I think a cheaper, smaller camera will be more appropriate. Am going by "need to save money for vacation."
> ...



My intended usage is pics of the family and all family events thru the year. I also am hoping canon will announce a mirrorless camera for travel so I can go on vactions with less. Either way I feel like I will probably just get the 24-70 and keep my 70-200 for now since that covers 90% of my shots and get another 600ex speedlite.


----------



## photo212 (Jan 28, 2015)

I had purchased the 70-200mm f/2.8L without IS. I regretted it instantly, and swapped for the IS version.

I was in the debate between the 24-70mm f/2.8L and the 24-105mm f/4L IS. I went for the latter because a small camera shop had it for less than the big on-line retailers. Looking back on how I use that lens, I probably should have got the 24-70mm f/4L. 

I purchased the 50mm f/1.2L since at that time I had all cropped sensor bodies. Had I realized I would be getting a 5D Mk II so soon afterwards, I would have gotten the 85mm f/1.2L. 

I probably won't get either the 24-70mm f/4L or the 85mm f/1.2L anytime soon. My regrets are not that great. But should the situation arise, I would seek to replace for those two lenses.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 28, 2015)

KKCFamilyman said:


> JClark said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



A 7D2 or 5D3 should be more than enough for those intended usage of yours. Depending on what kind of family events, even a 6D should be sufficient. Even a 24-70 II should not be warranted. A 24-105 F4L should be more than sufficient. It should be also lighter so that you can bring your DSLR more than a mirrorless. I'm using a 6D with 24-105L and a G11 with underwater housing (thinking of replacing this with a GOPRO) for most of my vacation (with family) and most of the time, they are sufficient enough. I bring a 70-300 if I foresee any need for a longer focal length. You can see my sample pics here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 28, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> I went back to the dawn of digital photography...a 2mp sensor in a little $10 LG phone. What more could you need!



I don't know if your LG phone can take something like this though where a wider DR is needed.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jan 28, 2015)

I would not have bought the 5D3 as a lens plus body kit. I'd have just gotten the body. I thought I'd love the range and IS of the 24-105L but I don't.

Also, I'd have spent more for my tripod. A lot more. I guess it will work out as once I replace my tripod, I'll use my current el cheapo discontinued Manfrotto (with knobs rather than levers to lock the legs) tripod and head to eventually to hold an AFMA target.

Honestly, I think that's it.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 28, 2015)

sanj said:


> It seems like you do not need the 1dx. I think a cheaper, smaller camera will be more appropriate. Am going by "need to save money for vacation."


I'd agree, look at his site, for his work... 1DX is not needed at all.


----------



## nc0b (Jan 28, 2015)

I only have one EF-S lens, and I wouldn't buy it again, but it was useful until I got my first FF body. It sits around most of the time, but its resale value isn't high enough to warrant selling it. I don't understand the complaint about the 24-105mm, as I use it a lot with my 6D. I cannot see me buying a very large and expensive 300mm or 400mm lens, as my f/4 versions do what I need. So no I wouldn't change much, and while I have 4 bodies they are spread between two homes. On a road trip I take them all, but on a plane, I take the 6D and 60D.


----------



## toodamnice (Jan 28, 2015)

When I bought my EF 16-35 f2.8L the f4 version was not available. Today I would buy the f4 version instead. I hate how soft my f2.8 version is on the edges. I even sent it to Canon thinking there was something wrong with it.


----------



## jcarapet (Jan 28, 2015)

I would have waited a few months until t5i with included stm lenses was as cheap as when I got my t4i +non stm lenses. Always regretted not having them for when I wanted to do video work. 

Everything else has gone exactly through the progression I planned (minus lengthened timetable). Next on the list is on camera flash + radio trigger, second tripod with ball head, and wide-angle lens.


----------



## tphillips63 (Jan 28, 2015)

Eldar said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > KKCFamilyman said:
> ...


Another +1. I recently sold my 5D Mk III and bought a 1D X at the new lower prices and am 100% satisfied and feel with the pluses it has over the 5D Mk III that it is a lot better than it might look as far as the features go in real life useability, and better focusing.


----------



## Machaon (Jan 28, 2015)

I chose the 70-200 mm f/4 IS over the 70-200 mm f/2.8 IS II, on the premise that the significant weight saving was more important than the extra stop of aperture. The f/4 is still a great lens.

Every now and then I wish I'd gone for the f/2.8 as it produces stunning images, but am then cured of my regrets after carrying my gear around for half an hour...

I sometimes wish I hadn't bought the 35 mm f/1.4, only because I don't use it enough. It's a nice lens so the problem is more with me than the optics. I need to shoot with it more than I do.


----------



## Brymills (Jan 28, 2015)

I got a good deal part exchanging my 7D for a 5D 3, but I wish I'd kept the 7D as a second body, and not sold the 50mm prime after I bought a 24-70 2.8 II. I'd not have bothered buying a Panasonic GH2 for video. Great camera, but I don't have the computing kit to do justice to the editing.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 28, 2015)

I started off using my Dads FTQL, then my sisters EOS 1000fn. Whilst a student I got a job in the old Jessops chain and was able to buy some great gear used, the EOS 5 (A2e) was like nothing else I'd ever seen, the Canon f2.5 macro pin sharp... the 70-210 f4, nice enough, slow to focus...

Then something silly happened. I went old school. I got the chance of a minolta x300 for pennies. Which I took. I got a Centon 18-28 for pennies. The manual bug bit. I sold my EOS gear and got into minolta manual gear, which even then, was dirt cheap, and I had some lovely lenses, the 85 1.7, the 50mm f1.2, the 45mm f2.0 pancake, the 50mm f3.5 macro and bellows, a beautiful sigma 28mm f1.8 (loved this lens) then an x-500, then an SR-T101, then an SR-T303. I really loved the manual gear. I was able to dabble in digital a wee bit at the same time. I had a sony mavica FD88 (1.3mp saved to a 3.5 floppy disc) I had a powershot s40 (I loved the build) I had a Konica Minolta Dimage A7 (loved the operation, hated anything above iso100) made the mistake of buying a GR-D (I had loved my film GR1s, same 8MP chip as A7, same problems, high noise, long RAWS) before getting a 400D and then back on track.

In that time in between I kept on using canon gear (we were able to borrow used gear) and sold loads, from D30's to 1D's. But I kind of wish I had just stuck to owning EOS gear all the way through, although, when I had my A2e Av mode was my bestest friend. Through the minolta x's and srs I mastered hyperfocal theory, became fairly competent at estimating exposure and really felt I was making the pictures. I guess this stood me in good stead for things to come, it's made me a manual die-hard (that and my video training) to this day, and besides, I paid far less for my 7D that the 300D cost at launch. And when I was working in the real world I could actually start to afford the gear I had previously been selling, I could never have afforded a 10D or similar when they were first out.

I guess everything happens for a reason.


----------



## nc0b (Jan 28, 2015)

On the 70-200mm f/4 vs. f/2.8 II, it really depends on where you are shooting. I shoot indoor dance events, and the f2.8 is a big advantage. Outdoors I generally choose the f/4 since I rarely shoot at dusk or dawn.


----------



## longdrive70 (Jan 28, 2015)

I would have stuck with my point n shoot and saved $30K in gear


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 28, 2015)

longdrive70 said:


> I would have stuck with my point n shoot and saved $30K in gear


LOL, I got the red ring fever, then the 5D diagnosis, then the big white infection, and finally the 1D dose of death.

I could probably do a lot more with a P & S with the things I've learned along the way


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Jan 28, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> LOL, I got the red ring fever, then the 5D diagnosis, then the big white infection, and finally the 1D dose of death.



Using your verbiage: In 1982 I got the AE1 Program bug, then the Yashica 124G ache, then the 4x5 Rail Camera ailment. I was cured for about 15 years until 3 years ago when I got the Red D3200 rash, then the 7D kit + zoom itch, then the 5DIII diagnosis, then the red ring fever, and last month I got the 1DX dose of death.

If I could find a way to scrounge up 10.5K I'd gladly accept a big white infection . . . :


----------



## Khnnielsen (Jan 28, 2015)

This might sound strange and out of place, but I would reinvest some of my money in analog gear, if I could go back in time.
10 years ago(or thereabouts), my 35mm point-and-shoot camera got replaced with a digital Pentax Optio S4. Later down the road I got my first DSLR. Today I have returned to film and I love it. Some of my favorite photos these days have been created with 35mm film.

I still shoot digitally, but if I had the chance I would have returned to film earlier and get some more nice glass for my Nikon F3. My local lab do a great job, and film do something for my creative process, which I really like. 

Recently a shop have opened up which deal mostly in analog gear, and I try to do my best no to get sucked into medium format photography. Nothing really becomes affordable once you venture into the realm of medium format.


----------



## bobby samat (Jan 28, 2015)

i kind of agree that you (along with most people) don't need 1dx. i would definitely take one, but i don't shoot anything that would warrant 14 fps.

if you are seriously considering waiting for the new camera announcements, but need a camera now, i would personally grab a 6d to save cash. even if you decide you don't need one of the new camera, you've still got yourself a 6d which sounds like it would be more than enough of a camera for the uses you specified.

as for myself, i spent money on the 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM & EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM. neither lens suited my needs and i learned not to buy variable f/ lens.

it also took me way too long to get a heavy duty tripod and serious tripod head. the head i use now is the manfrotto jr geared. it's built like a tank and works excellent along with the 17 & 24mm tse's.


----------



## Jim K (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, since this has changed from what you asked in the post, what should you do, to what the title asks, what would I do, here is my list.

Replace 7Ds with 7DIIs
Replace 100-400 L with 100-400 L II

That's the short list then:
Replace 500 f/4L IS with 500 f/4L IS II
Replace 17-40 L with 16-35 L
Replace 1.4x TC II with 1.4x TC III
Buy a 2.0x TC III
Perhaps replace the 50D with SL1 or not replace it
Don't replace the 28-135

Keep the rest of my EOS equipment.

In the film department I should have kept the Rolleiflex 2.8E2 twin lens reflex (sold) and the Nikon SP rangefinder 35mm (stolen). Sold the rest of my Nikkor lenses.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 28, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> longdrive70 said:
> 
> 
> > I would have stuck with my point n shoot and saved $30K in gear
> ...



LOL....good one mackguyver ;D

To be honest. If I ever decide to give up my big whites, I would rebuild my gear with FF mirrorless. Hoping by then Fuji would have FF same body style like x100 or xt1 series. 

Until then, it's hard to give up the beefy 1dx and 200mm f2 IS


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 28, 2015)

@ OP

If DSLR is still your thing, I would stay with 1DX, 24-70, 70-200 and 85L II for that special moments. I'm sure you already know what 1DX can do. 1DX II is more likely be up north $7k+.

I'm still carry my RX1 around. It's great light weight camera. I do wish for EVF though. Rumor RX1 II with curve sensor is right around the corner. I hope it will come with pop-up EVF like the RX100 III.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm confident most people won't agree with me, but I think my biggest mistake was starting out with L-glass for my 20d when I upgraded from an FD body in 2005. I expanded the L collection over time and went full frame with the 5d Mark II in early 2009 to get the most out of my lenses. Started shooting weddings to justify the cost, which was a horrible experience. If my whole kit got jacked tomorrow, I'd buy a used 40d, a 10-18mm, an 18-135mm, and a pair of pancakes. Along those lines, I bought a used but pristine 40d last night with 11,000 shutter actuations. I'm giving serious thought to just storing my main landscape kit and focusing on the 40d with a couple primes for the next year. I enjoyed photography the most in the years I shot with an A1 and a bag of primes.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 29, 2015)

I know everyone keeps mentioning no need for the 1d and I agree but $2600 or $5,000 for the 1d. The 1d is the more capable body. For example for this village photoshoot they want me to get some pics of the bald eagles in our area and my kids and dog are active when playing or when my son does hockey. So i do have to capture those active moments also. I know as they get more involved with activities I will need to capture them aswell. Not trying to argue but I feel a fast camera like the 1d is good for an active family aswell. Overkill yeah but canon does not make a 5d size FF with 8-10 fps.


----------



## adventureous (Jan 29, 2015)

6D and 7Dii might work for your village trip.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 29, 2015)

adventureous said:


> 6D and 7Dii might work for your village trip.



Yeah I will have to think abpit that combo. Would be cheaper.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jan 29, 2015)

If I would have known that I would eventually get a full frame body, I would have bought Canon's 100mm macro lens instead of instead of Tamron's 60mm macro for crop bodies. I sold it for a pretty good price and bought the 100L. I love that lens!

If I could rebuy my gear today, I'd probably get pretty much the same as I have. I might think about getting the 24-70 f/4 instead of the 24-105L, but I'm not certain I'd do that. 

I also might think about getting Sigma's super zoom instead of Tamron's for my T1i crop body. Or, I might get the smaller Tamron super zoom designed for my EOS-M. And now that I have the EOS-M, I would not re-buy the Canon s100 (or the updated version of it). And, since I have the EOS-M and the EF adapter, I might not replace the T1i. At least not until I have a definite need for a second DSLR body that functions as more than a backup.


----------



## gregorywood (Jan 29, 2015)

Mine is simple...

I'd have just gone into debt for a 1D Mk 4, 70-200mm f/2.8L II and a 24-70mm f/2.8L II and been done with it.

It would have saved me a whole lot of time and energy.

I'd also have started taking classes years ago.

The rest is nebulous.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 29, 2015)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I recently sold all my Canon gear with the exception of my 70-200 2.8. I was hoping to downgrade some of it since I am trying to cut back to more of a hobby rather than pursue photography professionally. I just do not have the time in my life so I got a chance to get all my money I paid for my gear and even made a little. The question is I still need a body and a mid zoom like 24-70 2.8 II and a prime. I just am torn if I should wait a few weeks or take advantage of the 1dx rebates and grab a 1dx now and the 24-70 and wait for the rest till the announcement. Either way I plan on saving some for a nice vacation with the family. Any help would be appreciated.


I'd take the 1Dx at the insane low prices now and the 24-70/II. 

I have changed all my over time, I have bought and sold about 30 lenses over the last 4 years. 
If I have to re-buy all my gear (and have the money) I'd buy the same except for the 24-70mm f/2.8L II instead of version I.
In my kit the three lenses that see most use are the 24-70/2.8L, 35/2 IS and 100/2.8L IS so, if you want a 24-70mm go for it.


----------



## e17paul (Jan 29, 2015)

I bought my 6D almost 2 years ago and would not change it for anything. However, I did rebuy the lens I got at the time, soon replacing the 50/18 with the 50/2.5 macro. I'm now tempted to rebuy again having tried a 50/1.4 and discovered that it focuses closer than a Canon claims. 

I would replace the 24 IS with a different lens if rebuying. The 16-35/4 IS was not available then. I would also be tempted to replace the 70-300L with the 100-400L II if rebuying now. Again, it wasn't an option at the time. I chose the better IS in exchange for loss of reach compared to the original 100-400L. 

There is always something better around the corner, even when you think not.

Am I safe to next add the 35/2 IS and 100L?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 29, 2015)

There are a few lenses in my kit that are under review:
Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L USM II
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM
Samyang 14mm T3.1

I'm waiting to see:
Reviews of the upcoming Tamron SP 15-30mm f/2.8
If Canon will launch a 50mm (f/1.8 or f/2) IS USM

I'd also waiting to see what's in the 6D-II. I'll consider swapping out my 6D for an Sony A7s if the 6D-II isn't what I want. I like low-light ambient photography and Astro-landscapes so the A7s is a compelling option.

I'm also waiting to see what the 80D or EOS M III will offer, as they potentially could replace my 60D as a casual crop sensor camera.


----------



## RGF (Jan 29, 2015)

I had a full set of ts-e and regret selling the 17 and 24. I have repurchased the 17 and will consider the 24 TS-E.

Might reconsider 14MM and go for a Zeiss 15 F2.8. About $500-700 more but a lot sharper. I would lose AF but on the ultra ultra wide do I really need AF, especially if stepped down.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Feb 7, 2015)

I ended up with a new canon 1dx for $4700 usa model and rebought a new 24-70 2.8 for now. Either way I made money and decided to save and think about what I want and see what else Canon announcesthis year. I was really hoping for the M3 to come here but will see what else comes to the usa later this year.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi KKCFamilyman. 
Isn't wanting something from outside of the border the reason the internet is so useful? Import for yourself, show Canon they are wrong not to sell in your market, oh wait what do they care, they sold the camera anyway and made their profit without the advertising costs!

Cheers, Graham. 



KKCFamilyman said:


> I was really hoping for the M3 to come here but will see what else comes to the usa later this year.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 7, 2015)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I ended up with a new canon 1dx for $4700 usa model and rebought a new 24-70 2.8 for now. Either way I made money and decided to save and think about what I want and see what else Canon announcesthis year. I was really hoping for the M3 to come here but will see what else comes to the usa later this year.



Give a7s + FE 35mm + FE 55mm combo a try


----------



## Eldar (Feb 7, 2015)

I have been a Canon shooter for 40 years. If I could start all over, I would not throw as many eggs into the Canon basket as I have. Because of all the lenses I have, I have locked myself up to have few options. But after having seen what the long awaited 5Ds had to offer, I´m so disappointed I might be willing to pay the price for a change. That would be a combined system though, where I probably still would have chosen the 1DX for action, birds and wildlife, combined with the Great Whites, but I would go for a medium format solution for the rest.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 8, 2015)

I like looking at the old 1d line for sheets and gigs... and I look at the 4mp 1d and I think... wow... and people paid top dollar for that thing. 

Then I get to the 8mp 1d mkii selling used for only $300ish dollars and I think... why the hell are people throwing hard earned money on a $300 T3 when they could be getting a 1d body. Sure... finding a reasonable kit lens isn't super easy... but I originally spent $462 on my first slr and 2 lenses... so maybe if I were to start all over again with the exact same amount of cash...

I would buy a used 1d mkii, a 50mm f/1.8 or a 40mm f/2.8 pancake and I would be a happy camper... because I basically used the XS and the 50mm for 90% of my shots (the 55-250 for the other 10%) and then when I ugpraded to the 60D I still used the 50mm for about 65% of my shots before I upgraded... 

Honestly... I know the used 1d mkii market wasn't that soft 5 years ago... but I kinda wish that is what I did. 

A while back I bought my daughter an xti, then upgraded to an sl1, and then again to a t4i... but I'm mulling over selling the t4i for for a 1d... but probably not...


----------



## Zv (Feb 8, 2015)

If I were to rebuy everything today I'd probably end up with the same kit. I have a good balance between price, IQ and size / weight. It took about 4 years to reach that point though and several bodies and lenses had to be bought and sold along the way but I think I finally nailed it. 

The only lens I would maybe change is the old Sigma 50 1.4 to the Canon version for more accurate AF performance but I can make do for now.

I'm glad I went with Canon from day one. I initially wanted a Nikon D90 based on specs vs the T2i but it was out of my price range. Now that I know better I'm not bothered by Nikon specs as I know how to get what I want, even from my EOS M.


----------

